# passat w8 performanes mods



## B3bandit (Sep 29, 2005)

so i got myself a engine frome a 2003 passat w8 with only 10,000 miles on it. and im thinking about ripping this thing apart and build it up. i want to port and polish the thik ass intake and head. imalso woundering if it is possible to bore it out and have ne pistons cc machined. but i run into issues with the plasma coated cylender walls does anyone no what would happen if i bored it out without the plasma coating will this cause any problems with building a high performance engine


----------



## B3bandit (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: passat w8 performanes mods (B3bandit)*


----------



## B3bandit (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: passat w8 performanes mods (B3bandit)*

bump


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: passat w8 performanes mods (B3bandit)*

I was under the impression that the amount of material between the cylinders was pretty close to the minimum.
That being said, the traditional porting/ polishing route might yield up a few more ponies.
As rare as the engine is(fewer than 5,000 in North America), I'd rebuild it to spec. and save it for a rainy day.
You may need it, or be able to sell it to someone who does.


----------



## B3bandit (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: passat w8 performanes mods (B3bandit)*

yea but it would be cool to be the first to do it


----------



## B3bandit (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: passat w8 performanes mods (B3bandit)*

bump


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: passat w8 performanes mods (BlueSteW8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueSteW8* »_I was under the impression that the amount of material between the cylinders was pretty close to the minimum.
That being said, the traditional porting/ polishing route might yield up a few more ponies.
As rare as the engine is(fewer than 5,000 in North America), I'd rebuild it to spec. and save it for a rainy day.
You may need it, or be able to sell it to someone who does.

what he said
to the OP, sell it to me!


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: passat w8 performanes mods (B3bandit)*

Being the first also means needing the biggest checkbook. It's an engine that no one really knows about and it wasn't built with any "extra" in mind, so to speak. Plasma coatings, heads sealed with sliicone and gaskets,etc. Good luck with your quest.


----------

